# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Galicia Costa >  Augas de Galicia autoriza prácticas deportivas en el embalse de Beche

## sergi1907

El municipio de Abegondo convertirá el embalse de Beche en un espacio navegable para la práctica deportiva y la pesca fluvial. Augas de Galicia ya le ha concedido su autorización.

El proyecto incluye la realización de distintas intervenciones para hacer del embalse que surte de agua potable a todo el municipio un lugar destinado al ocio y al recreo.

Las obras comenzarán con la construcción de un camino perimetral que rodeará la masa de agua, lo que implicará también la creación de un puente para poder atravesar el río.

A lo largo de esta senda, el Concello tiene previsto instalar 19 árboles y 19 bancos, alusivos a las 19 parroquias que conforman el municipio abegondés.

De cara a propiciar la navegabilidad, la actuación dotará al embalse de un pequeño pantalán desde el que se botarán las embarcaciones. Contará además con seis equipos completos de remo y 28 de pesca fluvial, que serán almacenados en dos contenedores para que puedan ser utilizados "de forma inmediata", según el Concello.

La actuación se completará con el acondicionamiento de una pequeña explanada para el estacionamiento de los vehículos.

El Gobierno local prevé sacar a licitación la obra a finales del mes de marzo. Para ello, cuenta con una partida de 150.000 euros procedentes del Plan de Dinamización Turística de la comarca de A Coruña.

"Se convertirá en un referente en la comarca", vaticina el alcalde de Abegondo, José Antonio Santiso Miramontes.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=20269

----------

